Ask HN: What are some products with the best documentation? - Kesava1312
======
mtmail
It's a semi-regular question, the HN archives have good pointers. E.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21457029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21457029)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17399340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17399340)

Personally I'm impressed by
[https://docs.konghq.com/](https://docs.konghq.com/) and like the
freshdesk.com layout, e.g.
[https://zapiet.freshdesk.com/en/support/solutions/articles/6...](https://zapiet.freshdesk.com/en/support/solutions/articles/60000606795-duplicating-
a-location) (more a knowledge base than base documentation)

~~~
gus_massa
@OP: Perhaps it is interesting if you add more information about why you want
to know it.

